# Lets Make Some OCs!



## CappiCake (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok so I am in the mood to do some random drawings to also test my creativity so lets makes some ocs together!

1st Comment: Species
2nd Comment: Gender
3rd Comment: Clothes
4th Comment: Name
5th Comment: Hair
6th Comment: Accessories
7th Comment: Personality
8th Comment: One Random Fact

Woo! Lets have some fun!


This is the first of the games. I will post new game updates later!


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 2, 2019)

White-tailed Mongoose!


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 2, 2019)

Male


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 2, 2019)

cybergoth


----------



## KD142000 (Aug 2, 2019)

Martin


----------



## Render (Aug 2, 2019)

Neon blue.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 2, 2019)

Eyepatch, glowing bracelets


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 2, 2019)

(I'd almost want this as an adopt upon completion the way he's going lol)


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 3, 2019)

Surprisingly shy, but overcompensates by being rude and cynical- then deeply regrets his behaviour as soon as he's alone. Thoughtful and loyal when he smartens up.


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll do that last one!

He gets annoyed when things are too tidy! 

I'll make this character and post it here, if any of you happen to be interested in the character I will be willing to sell them haha just DM me!


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 3, 2019)

Another!

*_smashes beer glass on floor with gusto_*


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 3, 2019)

Go ahead and start another if you want! I can make a few on the same sheet!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2019)

Simurgh


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 3, 2019)

Trans-female.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 3, 2019)

Disco clothes


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Annie


----------



## Tyno (Aug 3, 2019)

Has a stash of fidget spinners in the backyard


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 4, 2019)

big ol' fauxhawk


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 4, 2019)

Glow-stick bracelets and necklaces


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 4, 2019)

Crazy, self absorbed show off.


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 4, 2019)

Let's do one more and make it a set of three!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 4, 2019)

Pine marten.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2019)

Male


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 4, 2019)

Steampunk mechanic.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jason


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 5, 2019)

Afro


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 5, 2019)

goggles and a well-worn shop apron.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Can-do optimist, quite chirpy, never wants to hear to word "no," can be a bit manic at times.


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 7, 2019)

The sketches of the characters! I will color them soon!


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh my gosh! I love them all!!!


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 7, 2019)

These turned out great! I love how cohesive they look, considering they were mad-libbed. Can't wait to see them coloured!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 7, 2019)

I love all of these! But that pine marten  ♥‿♥


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 8, 2019)

While I finish up these designs let's go ahead and play GAME #2!

Game #2 will be a random word! It can be anything! I will take the first three word and use it as inspiration for a character!

Examples:
1st Comment: Tiger
2nd Comment: Flowers
3rd Comment: Fidget

1st Comment: Mushrooms
2nd Comment: Green
3rd Comment: Horns


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2019)

Chrome


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 8, 2019)

Tar


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2019)

CappiCake said:


> The sketches of the characters! I will color them soon!


Annie looks cool!


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 8, 2019)

Streetlight


----------



## CappiCake (Aug 8, 2019)

PERFECT! That is the first one lets keep it going!
\


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 8, 2019)

Crystals


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 8, 2019)

fog


----------



## Faustus (Aug 9, 2019)

Rhodium


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi guys! I got permission from CappiCake to take over this thread for a bit! I did an illustration of the last two characters, and couldn't help but make them a dynamic duo!




www.furaffinity.net: The Duo by cerulean_blues

I'd like to do three more! Let's do these traits! 
1. Letter
2. Number
3. Color Hex code
4. Adjective
5. Hobby
6. Secret
Go!


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 7, 2019)

Hmm, letter?
Like, of the alphabet?
Uhh, A I guess


----------



## TR273 (Sep 7, 2019)

Number?
7734
(Because Sabaton)


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 7, 2019)

#000080 (That's Navy Blue for those who are curious. I just googled it ^_^)


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 7, 2019)

Crusty


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 7, 2019)

Billiards


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 7, 2019)

Is terrified of mirrors.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 7, 2019)

Awesome! That's one!


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 7, 2019)

S


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 7, 2019)

3.14


----------



## TR273 (Sep 7, 2019)

D044CB (purple)


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 8, 2019)

Adorable!


----------



## Nimah (Sep 10, 2019)

Scuba diving


----------

